# How to install an angel eye kit?



## mkodama (Nov 8, 2006)

I just bought an angel eye kit for pretty cheap but I was wondering how hard is it to install myself and what the process involves. Also any links to instructions or how-to's would be helpful.


----------



## chenja 330CI (Jun 16, 2006)

search at forum.e46fanatics.com if u can't find anything here. u'll have to bake ur headlights first... it's not hard. good luck.


----------



## Benihana (Aug 15, 2006)

If your info is correct you won't have to bake your headlights. You only have to bake the headlights on facelifted e46 coupes (2004-2006). I haven't done it on an 01 sedan but I think all you'd have to do is removed the plastic front cover and then install the angel eyes with the clips on to the top of the headlights, then run the wires out the back of the headlight assembly. It shouldn't be very hard at all.


----------



## kp1pbr (Feb 20, 2007)

Anyone detailed instructions on installing these angel eyes? I heard stories of condensation on the headlights if not installed correctly.


----------



## dreuter (Jan 14, 2007)

try umnitza they might have a diy on theweb page


----------



## chibi_man (Apr 3, 2007)

Can you get Angel eye kits for an E30?


----------



## mkodama (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, haven't checked this out my own thread in a while.

For anyone who is curious, for a pre-facelift sedan it is very easy to instal angel eyes. In a nutshell, here is the steps:

1. Open up the ECU box and find a large red wire with a white stripe and use a plastic to connector to tap power from it to a 4-6 foot wire. Run this wire out through the rubber bulkhead on the side of the ECU box and along the side of the engine bay and then along the black brace on the front of the engine bay.
2. Easiest thing is to just take the entire headlight assembly off the car, but you can also do this part with the headlight installed. Removal is just 4 bolts and a few plastic clips. Also, the corner lights have to be taken out first which is just a matter of depressing a plastic clip and sliding them out. Now it is just a matter of attaching the angel eyes with the included plastic clips. I found that they were slightly loose so I used a little crazy glue to keep them from moving.
3. Wire the angel eyes to the ballast on each side and attach the ballast to any flat surface on the back of the headlamps. The included adhesive strips didn't work and nor did super glue so I used some silicone glue, works great.
4. Now, the ballast has two wires coming out of it for power obviously, so just find another ground wire to splice into or, like what I did, you can just clamp the exposed end of the wire under a sheet metal screw like the bolts that attach the front engine bay brace.
5. And the power wire, just use some more of those plastic connectors to tap into the wire from the ECU routed around the engine bay earlier.
6. Zip-tie the wires to keep them neat and out of the way.


----------



## waqz M5 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Angel eyes..*

I just installed mine today and it was difficult at first but once you done it on one side it will be easier , but be sure you don't mess up by just taking it out and really careful of the wire and paint, ... Be patient in installing them ,


----------

